# Are bonitas edible?



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

While many people feel that bonitas/litty tunnies are inedible, a good friend of mine reported to me today that he booked a trip out of Mexico last week and that that these fish make outstanding sushi. The charter captain prepared some for him on the boat and my friend said they were delicious.

Now I wonder if I am giving away these fish to red snapper when I could be enjoying great table fare.

Please comment.

Mike


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

Bonito is one of the best sashimi fish.
It's much better than YFT and BFT. JMO


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I guess if you were hungry enough you'd eat anything!! Then again, I can't stand tuna - any kind, any way - so maybe that's the problem!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Ate some smoked in Ca. once and it was good. Never tried any out of the Gulf.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

A friend of mine, one time a long time ago, said that they bled the meat out real good, even soaked in vinegar for a bit until it turned white, and then cooked and ate it..

I never tried it though....


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

minnow said:


> Bonito is one of the best sashimi fish.
> It's much better than YFT and BFT. JMO


Put down the pipe bro...


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's edible. Sharks love to eat bonita!!


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

You must have had too much canned stuff poked down your throat when you were a kid. LOL



spotsndots said:


> I guess if you were hungry enough you'd eat anything!! Then again, I can't stand tuna - any kind, any way - so maybe that's the problem!


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

Give it a try and you will change your mind .


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

Want to place bets on how long it takes for someone to use the cedar plank joke?


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*Don't believe everything you hear*

I've had a number of people tell me that spadefish are just as good as... (take your pick). Had a chance to try them out Tuesday and found them pretty much inedible. I could trim them up some and soak, etc., but they were pretty strong tasting. For the record, I'm not fussy, either: shark, gafftop, kings, etc. are all aces in my book.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

minnow said:


> Bonito is one of the best sashimi fish.
> It's much better than YFT and BFT. JMO


if bled and handled properly, bonita is very good sashimi... never had it cooked, so cant help you there..

whats up with the "put the pipe down bro" ? dont knock it 'til you've tried it..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

As A deckhand years ago, this guy caught a bonita and I ask if I could have it for shark bait. He told me that liars like me keep these good eating tuna and sell them after the trip was over to make extra money. I tagged his "Tuna" and he left with it after we hit the dock. About two weeks later I saw this jerk again. He caught another bonita and I was going to tag it for him. To my suprise he ask if I wanted it for shark bait. I ask, don't you want this fine eating tuna? He told me he cleaned it and his wife fried it up for dinner. He said the smoke and smell from that bloody SOB stunk his house up so bad they had to stay in a motel for two days and replace the drapes in his house. I went into the wheel house and laughed till I cried for 30 minutes.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i wanna know who was the first person ever to crack open an oyster and say, "Hmmmm....., I wonder how these'll taste raw?"....... and then ate it


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> i wanna know who was the first person ever to crack open an oyster and say, "Hmmmm....., I wonder how these'll taste raw?"....... and then ate it


I'm sure it was someone that was reeeeeeal hungry!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

don'tcha know it!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Pacific vs. Gulf*

I get confused by this but I think what they call Bonita/Bonito in the Pacific is edible and is not the same fish we call Bonita/Bonito here in the GOM.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

Bret said:


> I'm sure it was someone that was reeeeeeal hungry!


More like real drunk!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*Ding Ding Ding*



Johnboat said:


> I get confused by this but I think what they call Bonita/Bonito in the Pacific is edible and is not the same fish we call Bonita/Bonito here in the GOM.


Winner right here folks. The fish we call Bonita is only about as good a table fare as Jack Crevalle, which is only 2nd to warmed over arse.

Spadefish though, are just fine for the table. Better than kingfish.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Are we talking about Bonita or Little tunny? Which one? I catch Little Tunny.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

check this page out http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?cmd=view&FishID=14

It says that Bonitos are "better than it's reputation" for eating


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Working Offshore LA. we called them Turd Hustlers. No doubt they tasted like a turd or else they would be fair game in La.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I am going to try the Little Tunnies/bonita next time I catch one. Louisiana residents are not really into raw fish but some of the members here state the taste is good. I was in my 20s before I would even think about putting raw fish in my mouth. Mike


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

ive tried alot of fish but theres nothin like wahoo or yellowfin or mako shark, or ling,, just my opinion


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Yes*

Take the gills out after you catch them; Bleed them. I think there great!


----------



## JustJoe13 (Jul 13, 2007)

I took a trip out just before the Albies showed up and we couldnt keep the Bonito off. I too was told that they were aweful and a waste of fridge space. Well if you take care of it then it can be ok. Keep it cold, out of the sun and when you fillet it rinse it off. A friend of mine sashimied some right on the boat and it wasnt too bad.(im not a big fan of sushi) I catch and release anyways but I kept 4 just to hand out to some friends and o try myself. They put up a hellofa fight, and are a beautiful fish.


----------



## marlinboy33 (Aug 4, 2006)

sewer rat might taste like pumpkin pie but i wouldnt know


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a marked difference between atlantic/guld bonita vs. pacific bonita. The pacific is very edible, but the atlantic/gulf varieties taste nasty. I know I have read more about the differences between them, so I will see if I can find it. Bottom line is that unless you are fishing in the pacific, the only good part of the bonita is its belly which makes for a great trolled bait.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I guess we should have clarified- What we call bonita around here are usually Little Tunny, I wouldn't rather starve than put that bloody meat in my belly.

The Oceanic Bonito are supposedly good table fare, I have only had it as jerky, but it was good.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

fish'nchipper said:


> There is a marked difference between atlantic/guld bonita vs. pacific bonita. The pacific is very edible, but the atlantic/gulf varieties taste nasty. I know I have read more about the differences between them, so I will see if I can find it. Bottom line is that unless you are fishing in the pacific, the only good part of the bonita is its belly which makes for a great trolled bait.


That explains it !
We kept and ate Bonita when I was younger and we lived in California, but it's not very common to keep them here on the gulf, except for chum or bait of some kind. I've always wondered about that. I remember them being pretty good, but have never kept one for any reason as an adult and now (back) in Texas.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Have eaten Bonito, yes that is with an O, not Bonita, fried just like any normal fish. The flesh was dark but could not say it tasted bad. Ill bet its good for sushi, too.--PAT


----------



## CaptainLlano (Nov 27, 2005)

Had a slow day last year and only caught a few bonito. Didn't bleed them, but took some selective "cuts" of meat when we got back to the dock. Cooked up okay, but I wouldn't serve it to guests.

To each their own.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

marlinboy33 said:


> sewer rat might taste like pumpkin pie but i wouldnt know


ROFLMAO


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

why eat any of these sub par fish.....? Just eat the good ones! And oh yea sheephead taste JUST LIKE lump crab meat. :spineyes:


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonita are poor mans food. The are edible but lots of fats and oil. I rather feed it to the reds and catch em. I use the bonita for chumming.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Pktdeace said:


> why eat any of these sub par fish.....? Just eat the good ones! And oh yea sheephead taste JUST LIKE lump crab meat. :spineyes:


You jest, but.. Sheepshead are an excellent eating fish..

a


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I agree with the previous posts about pacific bonito being different than gulf bonito. I was on a trip out of san diego a couple of weeks ago and someone caught a bonito (apparently AKA "bonehead" or "boney") and they all swore it was great table fare. It looked similar but not identical to our bonito (stripe pattern was different).


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Dirty Al's pays top dollar for every bonita we bring him. He sells them to several sushi rest. in the Mcallen area. Had some Sat and yes it is great and thats no BS.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

rodsnscrews said:


> Dirty Al's pays top dollar for every bonita we bring him. He sells them to several sushi rest. in the Mcallen area. Had some Sat and yes it is great and thats no BS.


 You better check the regulations on this.


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Does Dirty Al's serve mullet too?


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

You guys keep talking about this, the feds will put a one per boat limit on tunny.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Unbound said:


> You guys keep talking about this, the feds will put a one per boat limit on tunny.


they need'ta put a limit on bicycling mormons


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

You can eat pretty much all fish, but some taste worse than others.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Closet tunny eaters*

Considering this thread has more than 4000 views, I suspect we might have some fisherman who consider bonitas/little tunnies a delight to the palate. I have tried some as sushi, and they are outstanding.....with a little wasabe, soy sauce with a little ginger on the side (or Maryann).


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Best way to eat them is to mix them with coot gizzards, a old jock strap, and boil with some Tony's.... pour the water, gizzards, and the fish in the trash..... and serve the jock-strap with ketch-up.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Meow Meow Meow Meow------Meow Meow Meow Meow ------Meow Meow Meow Meow------Meow Meow Meow Meow -MEOW!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They don't taste any worse than cow pies or goat raisins... at least that is what I have heard. :biggrin:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*If you knew Sushi like I knew Sushi*

If you are not a sushi eater, you won't like bonita - but if you want a real treat, take a look at some professional offshore sushi hunters. The bonita/little tunny are waiting to be caught. Be sure to bring a little wasable and soy sauce.

Due to some four-footers, I had to resort to the Kirin today in NW Houston. Among their delectable choices is red snapper sushi (along side of the tuna and salmon).

Yummy Tunny


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

mredman said:


> Considering this thread has more than 4000 views, I suspect we might have some fisherman who consider bonitas/little tunnies a delight to the palate. I have tried some as sushi, and they are outstanding.....with a little wasabe, soy sauce with a little ginger on the side (or Maryann).


you ought to try it Puerto Vallarta style. cut up the bonita sashimi.. take some lime wedges and dredge in salt.. sqeeeze the lime and rub the salt all over..Take some Cholula sauce(its as close to the chile casabel they used as I could find) and pour it liberally all over the bonita.. then hang a tooth in it... MMMM MMMM good!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

That is not sushi LOL Maybe sushimi or Maki Sushi. Most fish That we toss are used for "sushi" Maki sushimi, Like Tunny, not to ne confused with Bonita, and also Escolar, the largest of the slim mackeral family, blowfish, and various oyster fish " sea robin" type fish, sea urchin etc. I lived in Okinawa for 2 years, it's all good with Miso and warm Sake


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Bret said:


> you ought to try it Puerto Vallarta style. cut up the bonita sashimi.. take some lime wedges and dredge in salt.. sqeeeze the lime and rub the salt all over..Take some Cholula sauce(its as close to the chile casabel they used as I could find) and pour it liberally all over the bonita.. then hang a tooth in it... MMMM MMMM good!


GEEEZZZZZ..... Do I need to put a lock on my bait tank????


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

wacker said:


> GEEEZZZZZ..... Do I need to put a lock on my bait tank????


yeah man.. nothing is safe...... bwahaahaahaaaa!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Reddrum, I was planning on the cedar Plank joke, but you done spoiled it for me LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Hide the cigar minnows and Pogies LOL


----------

